# **November Babies Thread**



## vinteenage

.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## RachelRae

Oh yay! A November one! :)
Hey, I'm Rachel! I'm 15 and my due date is Nov. 28th.
I'm also hoping for a girl! I find out in about 3 weeks.
Ahhh <3 Me and my OH have been together 8 months
on Friday. I can already tell he's gonna be a good daddy.
Were pretty happy together so far. I have a very supportive
family and that helps a loooot.


----------



## Mei190

Ah good idea!

So.. my name is Chelsea I am 19, 20 next week and due November 15th.
Me and OH live together, are engaged and have been together nearly 3 years. 
Don't know what else to say! 2nd tri seems to be going soo slow for me at the moment, at least the weather needs to improve so I can happily go outside! At the moment am planning my Thai restaurant visit for my birthday next week


----------



## MissDee-89

Im Sara, Due November 3rd, Gender scan next Wednesday :cloud9:


----------



## Mei190

Sooo lucky!! I have to wait another 3 weeks for mine, it is driving me spare! xxx


----------



## RachelRae

I also have another 3 weeks! It's a pain!
I want to know so bad! :happydance:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

hey girls! my name is Teal. I am 19 and turn 20 next month. I am married and have been for 9 months. My dh is 21. This is our first child and we are really excited. I am due november 4th and i am hoping for a girl but would be fine with a boy! either way I am happy :D my gender scan is next tuesday and we are extremely excited.


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello i am Jayde i am 19 and my due date is 17th november.
this is my 3rd child and my OH is very happy he wants a boy but i would like a girl. because i already have two girls.
i go to college and so does my other half we take turns looking after the girls while the other one is at college and my OH works.
i dont really know what else to say


----------



## vinteenage

Hi girls!

So has anyone else stopped "feeling" pregnant? I hate it! I don't feel sick, I'm not particularly tired, no serious stretching feeling...My bump also seems to be fluctuating a lot.
I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, so I know everything should be fine but I wish I could feel something!


----------



## Jayde1991

vinteenage said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> So has anyone else stopped "feeling" pregnant? I hate it! I don't feel sick, I'm not particularly tired, no serious stretching feeling...My bump also seems to be fluctuating a lot.
> I haven't had any cramping or bleeding, so I know everything should be fine but I wish I could feel something!

i dont feel sick either but i am happy about that lol.
i am abit tired but thats cos i am going to college and looking after two little girls.
yeah same
my bump is so small most of my friends dont think i am pregnant because i dont look it.


----------



## vinteenage

My bump is quite noticable in the dress I'm wearing to my graduation tonight. I'll have to post a picture. I think it will confirm the suspicions of those who I haven't directly told.


----------



## Jayde1991

vinteenage said:


> My bump is quite noticable in the dress I'm wearing to my graduation tonight. I'll have to post a picture. I think it will confirm the suspicions of those who I haven't directly told.

thats a good way to tell people lol
i have to wear something tight for people to think that i am pregnant.
i wish i had a bigger bump because i was on a full bus today with loads of heavy bags and no one got up for me and i had to stand up and get squshed all the way home and it taker 40 for me to get home on a bus:dohh:

do you have trouble with people not giving up there seat for u on public transport?


----------



## vinteenage

We have absolutely no public transportation here!


----------



## Jayde1991

vinteenage said:


> We have absolutely no public transportation here!

omg that is just plan mad,how comes?


----------



## Lydiarose

Heya im lydie and im due November 5th gender and anomaly scan next monday!
x


----------



## RachelRae

With the whole did you stop feeling pregnant question;
Ha, well I had horrible morning sickness my first trimester.
It was horrrrrible. But, now everythings better and I still get cramps
every once in a while but other that not really. :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

Jayde1991 said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> We have absolutely no public transportation here!
> 
> omg that is just plan mad,how comes?Click to expand...

Haha, I live in a rural area.


----------



## vinteenage

Sorry for the double post.

I think I'm feeling more stretching, which is nice. I feel like I have a painfully small bump..it seems to change a lot! Does anyone else have this? When I suck in my stomach there's almost nothing there. =/ It's not always as prominent when I'm relaxed as in my picture either.

I do think I'm feeling some flutters though.

I have a midwife appointment Friday and I'm eager to ensure everything is okay. Argh.


----------



## Mei190

I am exactly the same, barely a bump and all squidgy. I breath in and am nearly flat stomached... but I try not to worry.

My app is not until July 2nd so am eagerly awaiting it :winkwink:


----------



## vinteenage

Mei190 said:


> I am exactly the same, barely a bump and all squidgy. I breath in and am nearly flat stomached... but I try not to worry.
> 
> My app is not until July 2nd so am eagerly awaiting it :winkwink:


Oh gosh, that's a relief! I look at all the bumps on here and at 17 weeks everyone else seems to look fully pregnant! If I eat a meal I look huge...but if I don't...all you see if the bit of chub I've developed! Breathing in I am essentially flat stomached.

I'm pretty sure baby is very close to the surface today and I'm feeling kicks!


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, I can't wait till I start to feel kicks! :flower:


----------



## blkhairbeauty

just an update on me...i went to the er last night due to abdominal pains that I have been having for three days :S they transfered me to L&D and monitored lo for about an hour. Everything looked fine, so they sent me back to the er and the doctor said that im having pains because my uterus is pushing everything back and up. While I was being monitored though my lo kept kicking the monitor and wiggling around. dh got a kick out of it because every time the baby kicked it went woosh! His reactions were priceless. Now im just trying to kill time till tomorrow when i have my scan to see if im team blue or pink. I think pink, but we will hopefully know tomorrow :D


----------



## vinteenage

Aw, I'm glad everything is okay!

...And, it looks like you're on team pink! Congratulations! I'm so eager to find out mine!


----------



## frsttimemommy

i'm due in November :)
November 3rd!
i find out the gender in 1 week.
and don't worry, i have a big belly but mine is squishing and i can suck it in pretty far. although it hurts to do so!


----------



## frsttimemommy

blkhairbeauty said:


> hey girls! my name is Teal. I am 19 and turn 20 next month. I am married and have been for 9 months. My dh is 21. This is our first child and we are really excited. I am due november 4th and i am hoping for a girl but would be fine with a boy! either way I am happy :D my gender scan is next tuesday and we are extremely excited.

you are like right behind me!! i'm 20 weeks today and my gender scan is next wednesday! :) and i'll be 21 next month.


----------



## blkhairbeauty

:) Yep girls im team pink!!! me and dh are so excited. I just can't wait for her to get here now! 

@frsttimemommy: yep i am right behind you :D I might be moved to the october babies though because she is measuring one week larger than she is! Which makes me kinda sad cause I have been going this far with all the november ladies and now i might not be one of them! lol


----------



## Jayde1991

Hello everyone
i have been feeling so pregnant today,my back hurts my feet hurt i feel sick.
so guess what my OH done, he went out and brought me a hula hoop lol
i felt like hitting him with it but later i just realized he was trying to be helpfull in his own little way


----------



## blkhairbeauty

lol! thats pretty much awesome! my throat has been hurting me lately and my dh trying to be nice made me a hot totty(wiskey, tea and lemon juice). I was like, thanks babe, but you can drink it for me. He got upset and was like WHY DONT YOU WANT IT? I plainly pointed to my tummy and he started laughing. He is also "craving" food now lol. its lovely what the oh does. its cute


----------



## vinteenage

I had an appt. today with the other midwife in the practice. I love her too! Ill be pleased with either one when I go into labor.

I have an ultrasound set for July 1st! I'm so excited to find out, but worried that baby won't cooperate!


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join the list? :flower:

I'm due on the 3rd


----------



## vinteenage

How's everyone holding up, girlies?

I have shopping issues. Finn does not need anymore clothes from Mom and Dad, haha. My mom just bought some things as well!


----------



## x__amour

I'm Shannon! I'm 18, turning 19 in October.
I'm due on November 14th with a little girl!
:)


----------



## vinteenage

Sure!

I think I got everyone's bumps who knows, or if it's in their signatures! If I missed anyone let me know.

I'm feeling kicks like crazy here. He's active at night especially.


----------



## x__amour

There's actually 2 _'s in my username 
Isn't it kind of weird feeling them kick though??


----------



## vinteenage

Gotcha! I thought there might have been, but then I wasn't sure if it was just the way usernames are formatted!

Feeling movement and kicks kind of freak me out! It's in a good way, but it's still very startling, especially the really strong kicks he gives.


----------



## x__amour

Have you seen your belly move yet?
I've seen it twice and I was like, "Oh my God!!!"


----------



## vinteenage

I've been trying to, but everytime I look he seems to stop! Hopefully I'll catch it soon, it's definitely visable with how hard he is kicking...


----------



## x__amour

And to imagine they're only going to get stronger!


----------



## vinteenage

Oh gosh. My OH's aunts were just describing how theirs dug their heels into their ribs, comfy! 

Ah, of course now that I'm poking him, he won't move. Stubborn baby.


----------



## x__amour

They are pretty sneaky! She moves all the time for me. She woke me up this morning and my OH was all, "Oooh lemme feel, lemme feel!" and of course she stopped moving, haha. I've heard how you can see their fists and feet roll across your stomach and that kind of gives me the heebie jeebies honestly!


----------



## vinteenage

Yikes!

He dragged a heel, foot, fist...something across my stomach the other day and it was the worst feeling, ever. Haha. It was really startling and kind of unsettling. I'm not looking forward to more of that.


----------



## x__amour

Me either :/
How are you feeling about labor?
Are you going to get an epidural?


----------



## vinteenage

I'm actually not nervous.
I really do not want an epidural. I freak out having my hand or foot fall asleep, I can't imagine having my entire lower half numb! Plus, at all the hospitals around here they require you to wait until the epidural wears off to push.

My mom had me completely natural and is now an L&D nurse, so she knows the ins and outs. I also love my midwives, and they have the labor tub secured for me which I think will be a big help. I plan on taking IV administered drugs, and I'll have the epidural available but I don't want it mentioned to me or anything during labor. It truly is a last resort and not something I plan to take!

Luckily, short labors run in my family (my mom and grandmother both had 4 hour labors). 

Labors painful, but at least you know it will definitely end! Once you hit the worst of it too, it's nearly done.


----------



## x__amour

You're so lucky with your mom! That's so awesome she's able to help you and knows everything! My OH's mom is an OB/GYN nurse but she doesn't like me much and I can't deliver at the hospital she works at because it's not covered by my insurance. Stupid Kaiser. The hospital is literally down the street from me and because of my insurance I have to go all the way into downtown Denver. 

I am planning on getting an epidural. The only thing is I am such a baby with shots! Ugh! I cry every single time I get a shot or get my blood drawn. But even worse than my fear of shots is my pain management. I am such a baby when it comes to pain. My mom has had 6 children and she had epidurals with each and she said the difference was between night and day. I've talked to a lot of people and they all agree that epidural is the way to go. So I plan on going on that route and hope it goes okay!

I do hope my labor is short. I was a week overdue!!! :x


----------



## vinteenage

Oh wow! I was two days late. 

OH and I sat for about ten minutes last night watching my stomach move. Weirdest thing, ever! Even when I couldn't feel kicks you could see my stomach get all ripply when he moved side to side.


----------



## bbyno1

woo congrats to all the november babies:Dx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

my oh FINALLY felt a kick. and it wasnt just a little one, she kicked so hard she moved both of our hands! its amazing.


----------



## Moomins

I want to be on here!! I'm due Nov 15th and it's a girl :D


----------



## vinteenage

You're on!

A little over 21 weeks and I feel like crap. I've developed some acid reflux thing recently.


----------



## x__amour

Definitely feeling pregnant, haha.
She doesn't stop kicking and I think I had my first BH the other night.
It was freaky. I never had cramps during my period so I don't know what they're supposed to feel like! :blush:


----------



## vinteenage

Hon, Braxton Hicks this early on in pregnancy shouldn't really hurt, it should just be more of a tightening through the uterus.

Probably worth mentioning next time at your doctors.


----------



## x__amour

Well, maybe wrong wording. It doesn't hurt per say but is uncomfortable, you know?
Nothing unbearable or anything like that


----------



## vhal_x

Hi, I'm Vanessa 
Due November 17th :happydance: and it's a boy :D xx


----------



## blkhairbeauty

i have had a couple braxton hicks....but they only happen after me and dh dtd :S lol. Its really odd.


----------



## vinteenage

How's everyone doing so far, girls?


----------



## Jayde1991

vinteenage said:


> How's everyone doing so far, girls?

i am feeling so big,and i feel sick and baby is moving and kicking like made,you?


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> How's everyone doing so far, girls?

doing pretty well here, LO wriggling and dancing about like mad ... mostly ontop of my bladder though so im having to pee all the time :haha: but ah well ... means i actually have to get out of bed hehe


----------



## Jayde1991

^haha same i cant stop peeing,it think she finds it to made me wee all the time lol^


----------



## MissMamma

^^Its horrible isn't it! Such a strange sensation when she kicks my bladder. 
I'm feeling super hormonal atm and so stressed. Me and OH are trying to find a house and money worries are tearing us apart :cry:. We just got a bill through the door this morning threatening to cut our electricity off if we didn't pay the 53pounds we owe! Its so horrible. I dont want the responsibility any more..xx


----------



## vinteenage

Aw MissMamma that sucks. :( We're dealing with our own issues over here, but on the schooling end. OH is looking to change majors and schools and it's just a nightmare.

I've had a very wiggly bean all day. It's still so odd seeing my stomach jump!


----------



## MissMamma

:( It totally does but its so amazing that however shitty i'm feeling just getting a cheeky dig in the ribs from bubs puts a smile on my face.
I'm exhausted all the time recently, anyone else got this? I thought i'd gotten over it from first tri...maybe its all the stress!..xx


----------



## vinteenage

We keep letting this thread die, haha.

How's everyone doing again?

Im feeling large, Finn is still kicking and wiggling away, heart burn and leg cramps are setting in :(


----------



## x__amour

I've had the worst heartburn ever. But I found chewing gum helps a lot. I'm so anxious to hold my baby girl! Only 3 more months until November! :D


----------



## 17thy

Ooh. November 16th here. Little girl :)


----------



## vinteenage

You're added dear!

Are you naming her Emerald? That's lovely!


----------



## MissMamma

Huh Hmm...why am i not on here missus?!..xx


----------



## Mei190

Hey girlies,

Had my 28 week app today, actually saw my proper midwife for the first time(!). Have such a sore arm from blood taken, but bubs seems ok. HB monitor had loads of interference, but midwife thought it was because he was moving so much. Which is odd, as I don't feel too much unless I really concentrate. Good to know things are okay though!

Hope you all are doing good xxx


----------



## MissMamma

ooh i had my mw appointment too. My bubs didn't move at all!lol she's a lazy lil bugger.
I _still_ don't have a proper midwife, i dont think i get one either!..xx


----------



## vinteenage

MissMammaToBe said:


> Huh Hmm...why am i not on here missus?!..xx

What's your due date hon?


----------



## Nov2010Momma

im not on here either :( me due date is nov 2 :) thanks!


----------



## vinteenage

Sorry girls, was only adding people who posted themselves in here! Not enough time to track you all down throughout the board. :haha:

Nov2010Momma, are you team yellow?


----------



## Nov2010Momma

pink :) thanks!


----------



## MissMamma

Nov 17th, thank you chicken..xx :D


----------



## x__amour

Only 42 days until November, ladies! Can you believe it??? :D


----------



## MissMamma

Yikes :shock:
I was wondering where this thread had got to, lets try keep it alive ladies.
I miss all the good stuff with bubs, OH said when he came to bed last night i was fast asleep and she was having a rave! I always miss her kicking because she only kicks when i'm asleep :cry:
How are we all doing anyways?..xx


----------



## vinteenage

Haha, MissMamaToBe my OH told me when I woke up this morning that Finn was kicking him all night. I didn't feel a thing!

All is well with me except my ribs hurt and I'm usually sleepy. I have a scan in about a week to check for growth and I'm hoping thats all clear.


----------



## MissMamma

I want another scan! :hissy:
Does anyone else get dizzy spells? I seem to be getting them all the time, i also see spots and it feels as if all the blood suddenly rushes to my head. Its bloody horrible and i ijust wondered if i should be worried?..xx


----------



## vinteenage

I've always gotten dizzy spells hon, even before becoming pregnant. They're caused by low blood pressure/poor circulation. Are they usually when you're standing up?

Drink a lot (I know, what they recommend for everything!) and try getting up slowly. It's not usually any type of a problem or serious, but it is annoying!


----------



## MissMamma

Actually i get them most when i'm sitting down which is why i got a bit concerned coz i thought that was weird! OH reckons its bubs squashing me and tbh i dont drink anywhere near enough. I try but find it really difficult..xx


----------



## x__amour

My LO always goes crazy when I'm sleeping and it wakes me up, bleh. Ditto on the ribs. It feels like she's always getting her foot stuck in them and I have to gently push her down. Also, anyone else experiencing hard breathing? Haha. I feel like such a loser everytime I walk up the stairs and when I get to the top, it's like I ran a marathon! :haha: I have a growth scan tomorrow and an OB appointment after that. Can't wait to see baby and see how much she weighs! :thumbup: 

Anyone else starting to get really anxious about labor? I'm kind of getting scared... :nope:


----------



## MissMamma

awh its not faaaaair, i want another scan :brat:

and i'm deffo experiencing the breathing thing. Its awful! I think its worse with girls?? because we carry higher?? i might be totally wrong lol..xx


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I have no idea. But I don't really believe in the whole carrying gender thing. My friend Kayla (Nov2010Mama) is carrying like super low and she's having a girl. Have you thought about booking a 3D/4D scan? I haven't had one of those and I think they're super cool and might try to book a private one! I love seeing LO! Scary to think soon we'll be holding them... Ever since I hit 30 weeks, time has been FLYING by. Scary!!!


----------



## 17thy

Whoo :) Only 8 weeks to go for me! Wish I could say it felt like time was flying, but I feel like I have forever to go still.


----------



## Mei190

MissMammaToBe said:


> Actually i get them most when i'm sitting down which is why i got a bit concerned coz i thought that was weird! OH reckons its bubs squashing me and tbh i dont drink anywhere near enough. I try but find it really difficult..xx

That could really possibly be dehydration!

Nothing much is different for me. Feel slightly tired but not the sleepy kinda tired, and my knees and ankles hurt when I walk around. Apart from that everythings wonderful! :happydance:

I am trying not to stress too much as I have major speaking exams (foreign language major :/) and I can completely fail if I don't get enough marks in this part (despite passing everything else grr) Just need to relax(!)


----------



## x__amour

Anyone starting to waddle? :haha:


----------



## Dollfacee

im due 22nd november, and im having a little baby boy :D x


----------



## LoisP

So scary that now i might be having Shaun 3 weeks before his due date!!
So instead of 25th November, they might be wanting him out and here on the 4th of November!!!! SCARY!!! lol :flow:


----------



## MissMamma

bonfire baby! :D a real november sparkler.
I would be panicking! But atleast you would get to see him early. i would be super jealous seen as how you were due _after_ me!lol

Time is definitely flying for me and i still have so much to do. Babys room is currently a junk room, i don't have a bouncer or a changing station [we did go out and buy a _load_] of first size nappies yesterday which was exciting although i hope bubs doesn't come out at 10lbs because the nappies wont fit her already!] i just feel totally behind with _everything_..xx


----------



## Jayde1991

MissMammaToBe said:


> bonfire baby! :D a real november sparkler.
> I would be panicking! But atleast you would get to see him early. i would be super jealous seen as how you were due _after_ me!lol
> 
> Time is definitely flying for me and i still have so much to do. Babys room is currently a junk room, i don't have a bouncer or a changing station [we did go out and buy a _load_] of first size nappies yesterday which was exciting although i hope bubs doesn't come out at 10lbs because the nappies wont fit her already!] i just feel totally behind with _everything_..xx

i know what u mean the time has gone so fast,same here the babies room is a junk room too but it is painted lol i dont have a changing station too and i dont have any nappies or a changing bag and other stuff.i know how u feel with this one i am so behind on everythin


----------



## Mei190

I would love time to be going a tad quicker! However I guess it is going quite quickly, I have basically everything I need now, so it is just the case of waiting. 

I had a consultant meeting today due to my previous history of bruising and bleeding, hope everything turns out ok. I had to have my blood taken AGAIN. It was the nicest one I have had so far, however I felt so sick after and nearly feignted... as I was still bleeding from it. God what a nuisence! I pray everything is fine though


----------



## vinteenage

Well...I think I may have been losing my mucous plug over the past couple days. Clear/white, thick, mucousy discharge. It's there when I wipe...yuck!

I feel fine, no BH or anything, or any type of pain. Finn is still kicking away as well. I have an appointment and ultrasound in a week so I'll mention it to the midwife then...otherwise I'm not going to worry about it unless something starts!


----------



## x__amour

Hmmm Daphne, I didn't know we could lose the mucus plug so early... :shrug:
Hope everything's okay :hugs:

I went to the OB/GYN today and got my final ultrasound. LO is 4lbs, 3oz, head down and ready to rock and roll! :thumbup: Everything was perfect and she's a beaut! :baby:


----------



## sophie0909uk

Hi, im Sophie, from Southampton England. My little boy is called Archie, and he is due the 14th of November. 
x


----------



## x__amour

sophie0909uk said:


> Hi, im Sophie, from Southampton England. My little boy is called Archie, and he is due the 14th of November.
> x

Heyyyyyyyyyyy! We're due on the same day! :D


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah, Shannon apparently you can lose it any time in the 3rd tri an its common to lose it anytime 30 weeks on.


----------



## x__amour

Whoa. Haha, good to know!


----------



## MissMamma

had my 31week appointment yesterday [at 32weeks :wacko:] bubs is head down, measuring absolutely fine now which is good coz she was measuring small at 28 weeks :D and everythings good. She reckons the dizzy spells is just dehydration so now OH is forcing me to drink pints of water! I'm absolutely exhausted and i just slept for like ten hours, :coffee: went out last night with my mum to a fundraiser, got all dressed up in heels etc felt v. glamorous but regretted it! Heels = pelvis pain. But it was a really good evening..xx


----------



## Mei190

God I wish I could still walk in heels! My feet hurt in anything at the moment and considering I only have one flat pair of shoes I have been living in them... 

Glad you had a nice time xx


----------



## vinteenage

We're sending out my shower invitations today! :) My shower is October 16th, I'll be 34 weeks!


----------



## MissMamma

Hey Sophie :wave: love the name you've picked :D..xx


----------



## sophie0909uk

Hey :) 
if the message is aimed at me, thankyou :) I love his name. 
How are you anyway? 
xx


----------



## MissMamma

Yup it was :D i'm good thanks hunny

Just had a nap! i swear i could sleep for 24hrs these days..xx


----------



## sophie0909uk

Haha, i need to start taking naps. Im shattered. 
What are you expecting? 
xx


----------



## MissMamma

bby girl, three days after you!..xx


----------



## sophie0909uk

Awww. Have you got a name picked out? 
xx


----------



## MissMamma

Aye, she's going to be called Raphaelle Lucy, its all in my siggy hun :lol:
Anyways i'm off out for a romantic stroll with OH methinks, the weathers too nice and i'm bored of sitting on my bum. Have a good evening girlies i'm sure i'll be back on tomorrow. And its nice now that ppl actually use this thread, good start daphne :D..xx


----------



## sophie0909uk

Ah yeah, i didnt notice sorry "/ Nice name :) 
Ok have a nice walk, take care 
xx


----------



## MissMamma

hehe no worries chick..xx


----------



## MissMamma

ooh i just got my first ever Braxton Hicks contractions this morning. I got so excited :blush: they didn't hurt so heres hoping the real thing doesn't either..xx


----------



## divershona

MissMammaToBe said:


> ooh i just got my first ever Braxton Hicks contractions this morning. I got so excited :blush: they didn't hurt so heres hoping the real thing doesn't either..xx

i just got my first one today :D must be something about LO getting excited about pressies because its my baby shower today hehe


----------



## MissMamma

Ooh have a lovely day :flower:..xx


----------



## vinteenage

Anyone else gaining weight super steadily? Every appointment I've gained two more pounds and I have appointments every two weeks so that's a pound a week!


----------



## x__amour

Same here :(
One doctor was like, "Oh watch your weight, watch your weight!"
But I can't! It juts keeps coming! And I'm not eating super crazy psycho or anything like that. Bleh. :nope:


----------



## Mei190

oh... I just realised I haven't been weighed since my first appointment at 12weeks. :/


----------



## divershona

ive not been weighed in ages either :S

wonder if the midwife will weigh me on wednesday at my next appointment


----------



## LoisP

my midwife weighed me loads between 12 and 16 weeks
for no apparent reason :dohh: apart from making me feel like a whale :haha:
then i haven't been weighed since then
haven't had fundal height measurements done... i thought that started at 28 weeks :shrug:


----------



## divershona

my midwife hasn't measured my fundal height at all yet either, but she has felt my bump and says that baby is growing well so i guess it doesnt really matter (mind you i have seen like 12 different midwife's my entire pregnancy instead of the one i was meant to have the whole way through) so that might have something to do with it


----------



## LoisP

yeah shona, i've had loads aswell... and they're all patronising as hell. :growlmad:
because i had midwife appointments at a 'young mums' clinic sort of thing, they all think that because your young, they need to talk to you like your a toddler or something. :dohh: they're all exactly the same. I've even had one of them pat the chair at me to sit down like i was 2. NOT IMPRESSED lol :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

i've had about a billion different midwives instead of just the one i was told we were gna have. We got told the other day she didn't actually work there anymore! I haven't been weighed either at all since my first appointment but i dont think they do it at my doctors. Unless they get worried that i've suddenly ballooned. Tbh i'm glad they dont i _really_ dont want to know how much i'm gaining and i definitely do NOT want some mw telling me i need to watch my weight! With all these hormones i would be flipping out :D

How was your babyshower shona?..xx


----------



## vinteenage

..I have two midwives. 

I get weighed at every appointment though.

Pretty soon we're due next month!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> ..I have two midwives.
> 
> I get weighed at every appointment though.
> 
> Pretty soon we're due next month!

I can't wait for that. To be able to say our babies will be with us NEXT MONTH :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

omg nooooo! dont say that, its too close. I need more time..xx


----------



## x__amour

Yay! :dance:
We're getting *so* close!!!


----------



## Mei190

All this talk of weight I decided to weigh myself. Biggo mistake for me.. should have known better as I have had severe weight issues in the past. 

Just need a few pokes that it is all worth it. I weighed a normal 48kg before... now I weigh 70kg. Bloody heck.

Also.. I still don't look very big... hence my complete suprise. According to websites it says it is too much weight gain already... *stress/stress*


----------



## LoisP

7 Hours until 'due next month' :happydance: lol!! x


----------



## Mei190

LoisP said:


> 7 Hours until 'due next month' :happydance: lol!! x

omg.. that just dawned on me as I read it lol :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Can't believe soon we'll be saying, "I'm due next month!" 
I hope October goes fast!!! :happydance:

October is my favorite month though. Probably because my birthday's on the 21st :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

Omg...:shock: *WE'RE HAVING BABIES NEXT MONTH* :shock:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
dont ask me why i'm up at this time of night but...i got to be the first person to announce it! :tease:


----------



## x__amour

I've still got 6 hours! :dohh:


----------



## MissMamma

crap, i kinda jumped the gun there a bit then didn't it! :dohh:


----------



## x__amour

Nah, technically you are due NEXT month.
The rest of us just have to catch up! :haha:


----------



## LoisP

WOOOOOOO DUE NEXT MONTH :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

WOO!!! WE'RE DUE NEXT MONTH!!! :wohoo:


----------



## vinteenage

Yay!

However, if he wants to not make his arrival until December....I'm okay with that.


----------



## x__amour

Holy crap. I want Reese's Puffs cereal *so* bad. 
I don't even like Reese's! Haha! :haha:

DANG. Little brother ate all the Reese's candies we had!
Had to settle for a Hershey's Almond... *sigh*

Silly pregnancy cravings.


----------



## x__amour

30 days left! :dance:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah! That's so exciting Shannon!

Has anyone gotten decreased movement? Finn's been pretty quite the past two days but he has had hiccups and such...

I don't feel like calling and then going to the hospital the day before my shower. Bahhh. Wake up, baby!


----------



## x__amour

I've noticed Tori is a little less active now too. But I'm just guessing it's because our babies are getting *so* big and have no room to really move around. 
But my LO gets hiccups _ALL THE TIME_. Like 3 or more times a day, it's cute. :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Haha yeah and as soon as I posted this he stretched all the way out. Stinker. :haha:

Oh gosh yeah Finn gets them 2/3 times a day. It's weird when I feel them all the way down in my crotch!


----------



## x__amour

Ahh, I know. It's such a strange feeling!


----------



## Mei190

hmm.. thats interesting as I don't think I have felt anything like hiccups. Or at least I don't think so. My bubba seems to still be moving quite a bit, just a lot stronger now.


----------



## LoisP

nothing to really say other than

girls we're nearly there :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

yiiiiikes, i sooo need to pack my hospital bag!
and my LO constantly has hiccups! i love it :D


----------



## x__amour

I haven't packed my hospital bag and I'm 36 weeks tomorrow. Bahhh, I'm so bad! :haha:
$5 I end up being surprised by labor and have to run around and get it ready. Muhahaha.


----------



## Mei190

I haven't done a bag yet either :dohh: We are all very naughty especially if our LO's try to make an early appearance! 

Not that I think my bubba has any intention on doing that... just a feeling I get that he is too comfy to think about coming any time remotely soon. Hope I am wrong!


----------



## divershona

i've had my bag ready for weeks but still don't feel ready for labour :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Its getting closer and closer :happydance: I'm trying to convince myself that lo will not get here until 10 days overdue so that I don't get too upset when/if the due date comes and goes! 

I love it when lo gets hiccups too :) its really cute,I wish it was the 30th of october already!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

did everyone see that Jayde had her lil girlie?
she's beyond cute!
but it kinda scared me into getting my act together coz she was due on the same day as me! :shock:


----------



## vinteenage

Sigh. So I still have a lazy, unmoving baby. I'm going to count kicks today and if it isn't the 10 kicks in 2 hours my hospital says it needs to be I'll have to call and see if they want me to come in...

Silly baby. Wake up!

I get some movements and we have a doppler so we checked his heart and that seems fine....


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Sigh. So I still have a lazy, unmoving baby. I'm going to count kicks today and if it isn't the 10 kicks in 2 hours my hospital says it needs to be I'll have to call and see if they want me to come in...
> 
> Silly baby. Wake up!
> 
> I get some movements and we have a doppler so we checked his heart and that seems fine....

maybe he's saving all his energy for when he meets you! :)


----------



## vinteenage

Oh lord, I'd far prefer he got it out of his system while he's in there and slept when he's out. 

He's moving enough...I guess. But they're far littler movements than I'm used to!


----------



## x__amour

Oh, Finn... :nope:
Hope he's okay, Daphne. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

He's been wiggling away this morning (though I'm sure the two cups of coke and piece of cake I had helped. :haha:). He's hitting the 10 movements every 2 hours so I guess I won't worry.

I think he must have changed positions a bit or had a huge growth spurt or something. It feels like he doesn't have enough room to move about like he did a week ago!

Question, anyone else completely plateau in their weight gain? For the past couple weeks I've stayed at the same weight (130lbs) rather than gain 2lbs every week like I had! I've gained about 30 lbs so I've certainly gained enough, haha


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Question, anyone else completely plateau in their weight gain? For the past couple weeks I've stayed at the same weight (130lbs) rather than gain 2lbs every week like I had! I've gained about 30 lbs so I've certainly gained enough, haha

I've gained like 33lbs... *sigh* 
In the beginning I was plateau and I wouldn't gain any weight and then it was just like BOOM. I wasn't supposed to pass 140lbs but I already did so oh well... I think I'll be 150lbs by the end of this. It's just weird because I'm not over eating. I'm not even eating more than before I was pregnant but I just can't stop gaining weight! But at least doctor says it'll come right off with my metabolism and what not. 

Oh! How was your shower, Daphne? :D


----------



## vinteenage

It was good! We got a lot! We still need to get bottles, a manual pump, a grooming kit, thermometer, baby tub, and a couple medicine-y type things but that's okay! We got $240 in Target gift cards, $50 Kmart gift card and $125 in checks!


----------



## divershona

Ooooo meant to ask how your shower went daphne but i forgot :dohh: glad it all went well though and you got gift cards so you can get all the other bits you need for finn


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey girls, i havent been on this thread much, hope everyone is doing well :)

AFM, This thursday I get my date set for my c section. I am having one because of the estimated size of my little girl. I was hoping to convince my dr to take her this week, but the only way they will is if i go into labor or its an emergency, so unless i start contracting normally(and i have been having contractions off and on) she can stay put. If I have her on the 28th of October(which is the longest they will let me go) I get to come home on Halloween, so I am thinking about getting a little newborn costume for her to take her home in. :) I think it would be cute lol


----------



## vinteenage

Aw that'd be adorable! She'll be home soon then, wow!

Wiggly, wiggly, wiggly baby. He has a pattern now for when he's awake...but he sleeps from like 4-7 every. day. Hopefully he'll do that out of the womb..it'd give me a nice break to eat and get things done!


----------



## Mei190

vinteenage said:


> Aw that'd be adorable! She'll be home soon then, wow!
> 
> Wiggly, wiggly, wiggly baby. He has a pattern now for when he's awake...but he sleeps from like 4-7 every. day. Hopefully he'll do that out of the womb..it'd give me a nice break to eat and get things done!

I sometimes wish my bubba would do that. He is such a wiggly butt I cannot think of a time where I haven't felt at least some movement every hour. Had some period-type cramping pains today, they weren't too pleasant while walking around the library :blush:

blkhairbeauty: So soon! Hope you get a date that you want. So exciting :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

8 days until November!!! :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

oh wow! that cant be right...can it?!

just a quick brag...LO is 3/5ths engaged :happydance: mw says she wont be going anywhere [as in turning breech or transverse] and i am getting stupidly excited about having her here :D..xx

*ETA: altho we did hav a little panic when mw told us boys heartbeats were usually around the 130 mark and thats where Raphi's mostly is at!*


----------



## x__amour

Yep, 8 days!
Lucky you! I have no idea if LO is engaged or not! All I know is she's head down and ready to go! I don't know if they'll check me on Tuesday at my 37 week appointment but I know on November 1st at my 38 week appointment they're going to do a membrane sweep. :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

38 weeks they're going to give you a sweep? That's so weird! Why do they want her out?


----------



## x__amour

I'm not sure :shrug:
He just said he wanted to get things started and they didn't really want me going over so they were going to try that to try and start contractions?


----------



## MissMamma

yikes! :shock: good luck honey
why are they so keen for you not to go over?
i had to ask to be told how far engaged LO was and it bloody hurt when she was finding out!lol


----------



## x__amour

Ah, thanks! I really have no idea! I just kind of like, "O...kay?" But I'm definitely not terribly keen on going over with Thanksgiving being the next week and what not. 
Ah! You're now the second person that told me it hurts! Great! And I heard a membrane sweet feels real lovely too. "Woo!" :nope:


----------



## MissMamma

awh, i didn't mean to scare you! it wasn't so bad, just real hard poking and prodding!
pparently a sweep only hurts if your body isn't ready for it, i'm cant remember if that means you have be dilating or what but fxd its not too painful hun!


----------



## x__amour

Oh no, you didn't! Promise! I just know they're uncomfortable! Like that little silver metal duck beaky looking thing they use in cervical exams? I absolutely hate that. Like *hate hate* it. Bleh. I mean, pregnancy is like the most painful thing a woman has to go through so I'm prepared for it. (Kind of, hehe) Just nervous. The only thing I can think of is my stature. I am a tiny, tiny thing and they mentioned from the beginning my chance of c-section is high. That's the only reason why I can think of why'd they do a sweep! But I really don't want a c-section! :cry:


----------



## Mei190

Youre getting a sweep soon! My god... you are due a day before me so wow. Hope everything goes okay anyways xx Hope we don't end up scaring you. 

Don't say that pregnancy is the most painful thing! I don't wanna think that haha! I am a small person too, but then again they won't tell you that you need a c-section unless they think it is the best thing for you. I keep getting my blood clotting tested so that is the only thing I have to watch out for as far as my doctors are concerned. My consultant tries not to scare me...

Not long till November now and then we will all have our bubba's by the end of it! So excited XD


----------



## vinteenage

We went to see Paranormal Activity 2 tonight and I was honestly a little concerned I'd get scared into labor. :haha:


----------



## Mei190

vinteenage said:


> We went to see Paranormal Activity 2 tonight and I was honestly a little concerned I'd get scared into labor. :haha:

:haha:&#12288;That comment made me laugh! I miss going to the cinema, I don't go anymore as I get fed up missing half the movie going to the loo :blush:


----------



## x__amour

Ooh Daphne! Was it good?
The first one was alright, scary. Made OH cry, haha! But I heard the second one was terrifying! I am definitely putting off seeing it though. Pregnancy has given me some crazy dreams and most of them are blood curdling nightmares! Bah!

OH! I'm full term today! :dance:


----------



## vinteenage

It was really good!
I thought it was scarier than the first one. The first one was kind of "fun" scary, scary but also just mostly suspenseful.

This one started off stupid but turned to horrifying really quickly! There were some sections where I could not. stop. shaking. after the scene happened! 

I thought maybe it was just hormones but OH and everyone we were with said it was super scary as well.


----------



## LoisP

1 calender month! :)


----------



## x__amour

How's everyone holding up braxton hicks wise?


----------



## vinteenage

Havent had anything that's clearly them! I get lower back pain sometimes but its constant, doesnt come and go.


----------



## CSweets

My BH have been really bad but i think it's because baby dropped well so i think so :)


----------



## LoisP

Does anyone else end up on the floor crying in pain because of BH?
Or am i just the worlds biggest wimp :dohh:


----------



## Rhio92

Hi :) I'm Rhiannon, due on 12th November (eeee very soon!!!!!!!!!!) and having a Baby Boy x


----------



## LoisP

:wave: 
Hi Rhiannon! Wow your pretty close! x


----------



## Jayde1991

Corin Mae Rose
https://i54.tinypic.com/29ks28w.jpg


----------



## Mei190

Welcome Rhiannon! Hope your pregnancy has gone well so far

Congrats Jayde! So beautiful! xx


----------



## x__amour

Hey Rhiannon, welcome! Hope you've had a great pregnancy! :flower:
Congratulations Jayde, she's such a beautiful girl! :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Uh alright.

Anyone not done kegels...like, at all?

:blush:

Bad pregnant person, I know.


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> Uh alright.
> 
> Anyone not done kegels...like, at all?
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Bad pregnant person, I know.


Yep. No kegels for me. 
Haven't packed my hospital bag either. Oh I'm terrible.


----------



## LoisP

Kegels? What's that? :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Yay! Alright, Im seriously glad I'm not the only doing them. They're hard and how often and long youre supposed to do them is ridiculous! 

I started packing my bag last night but only because I have nothing better to do! I'm also a serious overpacker so if I get it done now I can go through and remove things in the coming weeks.


----------



## x__amour

Yeah, kegels are strange. Never really understood them. And I'll pack my bag... eventually... :blush:
I just got my free subscription of "Baby Talk" in the mail yesterday and I was just flipping through it and it was showing a bottle warmer and it said, "Microwaving baby's bottle is a no-no." What? Has anyone else heard about this? :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

LoisP said:


> Kegels? What's that? :dohh:

*How to do Kegel exercises*

It takes diligence to identify your pelvic floor muscles and learn how to contract and relax them. Here are some pointers:

* Find the right muscles. Insert a finger inside your vagina and try to squeeze the surrounding muscles. You should feel your vagina tighten and your pelvic floor move upward. Then relax your muscles and feel your pelvic floor return to the starting position. You can also try to stop the flow of urine when you urinate. If you succeed, you've got the basic move. Don't make a habit of starting and stopping your urine stream, though. Doing Kegel exercises with a full bladder or while emptying your bladder can actually weaken the muscles, as well as lead to incomplete emptying of the bladder  which increases the risk of a urinary tract infection.
* Perfect your technique. Once you've identified your pelvic floor muscles, empty your bladder and sit or lie down. Contract your pelvic floor muscles, hold the contraction for five seconds, then relax for five seconds. Try it four or five times in a row. Work up to keeping the muscles contracted for 10 seconds at a time, relaxing for 10 seconds between contractions.
* Maintain your focus. For best results, focus on tightening only your pelvic floor muscles. Be careful not to flex the muscles in your abdomen, thighs or buttocks. Avoid holding your breath. Instead, breathe freely during the exercises.
* Repeat three times a day. Aim for at least three sets of 10 repetitions a day. You might make a practice of fitting in a set every time you do a routine task, such as checking email, commuting to work, preparing meals or watching TV.


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> Yeah, kegels are strange. Never really understood them. And I'll pack my bag... eventually... :blush:
> I just got my free subscription of "Baby Talk" in the mail yesterday and I was just flipping through it and it was showing a bottle warmer and it said, "Microwaving baby's bottle is a no-no." What? Has anyone else heard about this? :shrug:

Yeah i knew that. Microwaving bottles causing 'hot spots' where there will be cool milk nearly everywhere and in certains bits it's like scalding hot.

x


----------



## vinteenage

Shannon, is it because of BPA? Most things are BPA-less now. Even so, I dont think a baby is going develop cancer if you microwave the bottle. :haha: I know the playtex drop ins you cant microwave though, you have to boil them and set them in.

I plan on BF though so hopefully I wont have to think about that!

I wonder if my BabyTalk came in...I've been waiting! They take so long.

ETA: If you shake the bottle after it's heated though, wouldn't it disperse it alright?


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> Kegels? What's that? :dohh:
> 
> *How to do Kegel exercises*
> 
> It takes diligence to identify your pelvic floor muscles and learn how to contract and relax them. Here are some pointers:
> 
> * Find the right muscles. Insert a finger inside your vagina and try to squeeze the surrounding muscles. You should feel your vagina tighten and your pelvic floor move upward. Then relax your muscles and feel your pelvic floor return to the starting position. You can also try to stop the flow of urine when you urinate. If you succeed, you've got the basic move. Don't make a habit of starting and stopping your urine stream, though. Doing Kegel exercises with a full bladder or while emptying your bladder can actually weaken the muscles, as well as lead to incomplete emptying of the bladder  which increases the risk of a urinary tract infection.
> * Perfect your technique. Once you've identified your pelvic floor muscles, empty your bladder and sit or lie down. Contract your pelvic floor muscles, hold the contraction for five seconds, then relax for five seconds. Try it four or five times in a row. Work up to keeping the muscles contracted for 10 seconds at a time, relaxing for 10 seconds between contractions.
> * Maintain your focus. For best results, focus on tightening only your pelvic floor muscles. Be careful not to flex the muscles in your abdomen, thighs or buttocks. Avoid holding your breath. Instead, breathe freely during the exercises.
> * Repeat three times a day. Aim for at least three sets of 10 repetitions a day. You might make a practice of fitting in a set every time you do a routine task, such as checking email, commuting to work, preparing meals or watching TV.Click to expand...



Don't we have enough to worry about when we're pregnant without needing to do things like this! :dohh:
I can't see myself doing it to be honest, but well done to anyone who can find the time and patience to !


----------



## vinteenage

Lois, kegels can help keep you from peeing yourself postpartum. :haha:
Probably worth it in the long run but a pain in the ass.


----------



## x__amour

I don't know! :shrug:
I will be BFing too but I've never heard of not microwaving bottles! I see everyone doing it! Haha!

Too lazy for kegels though, muha.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Lois, kegels can help keep you from peeing yourself postpartum. :haha:
> Probably worth it in the long run but a pain in the ass.

I'll strap a cup to the inside of my leg or something.

Eww, i'm so disgusting sometimes! :rofl:


----------



## Mei190

I admit, I had no idea what kegals were...:haha:

My OH started packing my bag, I haven't done anything with it! omg that makes me sound like such a lazy ass, but it really didn't cross my mind to do it yet :dohh:


----------



## vinteenage

Rofl Lois!
I plan on just wearing pads 24/7. I'm already always in a liner...I pee when I sneeze now.

Just throwing this out as a bizarre tip but Ive been told Depends (underwear for incontinence) are amazing for postpartum bleeding since then you don't need to worry about staining your underwear or such.

My boobs are seriously bursting out. All my bras shove them super close together. I'm cleavage-y!


----------



## Mei190

vinteenage said:


> Rofl Lois!
> I plan on just wearing pads 24/7. I'm already always in a liner...I pee when I sneeze now.
> 
> Just throwing this out as a bizarre tip but Ive been told Depends (underwear for incontinence) are amazing for postpartum bleeding since then you don't need to worry about staining your underwear or such.
> 
> My boobs are seriously bursting out. All my bras shove them super close together. I'm cleavage-y!

Tbh I also plan on wearing pads 24/7, it won't be for THAT long I am sure and in the mean time will make me not worry about it. 

I wish I could say that about my boobs! I mean I just look like an average person now instead :haha: The leaking I am getting is certainly undersirable.


----------



## vinteenage

Oh same here Mei. I'm not big comparably to others (was an A and now am a large B/small C) but I feel huge on me! I've never had cleavage before!

I hear you on the leaking. Breastpads are my friend. No more yellow stains in my bras!


----------



## LoisP

I've been quite lucky, haven'd pee'd at all yet (well obviously in the toilet, but i mean when i sneeze/cough...etc)
I'm probably jinxing it by saying that now though. Tomorrow I'll be complaining I pee'd when i coughed or something!
Thanks for the tip, will remember that for nearer D-day and i'm getting all the last minute stuff!
Haha, same, lots of cleavage these days. Shame boobs are covered in stretch marks, kind of puts a bummer on my newly found melons!


----------



## vinteenage

My boobs are still stretchmark free but my new ass is not. :haha: My thighs are pretty bad too. 

I have a couple stretchmarks about my knees. KNEES! Who the hell gets them there?!?!


----------



## Mei190

ouch at the knees! I have them on my thighs but shush don't tell anyone :haha:

I keep getting very depressed about the weight I have gained on my thighs and butt. No where else but those two places and bump. I mean that would suggest I permanently live on my butt rofl!


----------



## LoisP

Wait... Daphne... Your KNEES? :rofl:
How random!


----------



## x__amour

Ditto on the huge boobs, argh! Stretch marks everywhere!
I have stretch marks right by my knees too!


----------



## LoisP

I don't know why but something made me check my knees
and POW there they are as visible as anything, stretchmarks on my knees :dohh:
Where the hell did they come from?


----------



## vinteenage

RIGHT!?!? It's weird! I have like one purple line above each knee.


----------



## 17thy

My body looks like a battlefield with all the stretch marks :( I was not a lucky one haha.

On a side note: i'm really thinking I'll be having this little girl on November 11th for some reason.


----------



## x__amour

We'll all be okay though, the stretch marks'll go away and then we'll be MILFs! :haha:
Why do you think that Brandi?


----------



## divershona

:cry: i have stretch marks all over my knees, only managed to get one on my bump and a couple on my boobs so far, but just looked at my knees and they are covered :cry:


----------



## vinteenage

Shannon, my BabyTalk came today too!


----------



## LoisP

I'm failing to understand how on earth pregnancy would affect your knees? Why do we have stretch marks on our KNEES!?!


----------



## vinteenage

You've gained weight there Lois. =P


----------



## LoisP

I find this hard to believe. I've been on a strict diet whilst being pregnant. I only eat things that are smothered in chocolate.
Damn, I really let myself go last few months! :haha:


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> I find this hard to believe. I've been on a strict diet whilst being pregnant. I only eat things that are smothered in chocolate.
> Damn, I really let myself go last few months! :haha:

i've probably eaten alot more since i became pregnant than i ever did before and i've lost weight !!!! how the heck is that even possible?????? 

according to my original start weight at the begining of pregnancy and the amount of weight i should have put on im 13kg too light! i weigh 6 kilo's less now than i did at the start of pregnancy and that includes all the baby weight !!!!


----------



## 17thy

x__amour said:


> We'll all be okay though, the stretch marks'll go away and then we'll be MILFs! :haha:
> Why do you think that Brandi?

i have no idea, its just a gut feeling. i could be totally wrong though.


----------



## x__amour

I haven't really eaten more this pregnancy. I eat just like I ate before. Yet I have gained a shit ton of weight. Whatever whatever! :shrug:
LOL, Lois! I like your diet! :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

I can longer see my crotch, at all.

It's freaking me out a bit.

ETA: All right, after now knowing that BH do not always hurt but can just feel like a big baby stretch...I get them, a lot. They're completely painless though, just a tightening/stretching through the top of my bump, it only lasts for a second or two.


----------



## divershona

I can't see my crotch either, haven't been able to for about 9 weeks! And even just before that it was just plain awkward to try and see it. But i'm not exactly flexible to start with


----------



## LoisP

36 weeks today :happydance: At last!


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Lois! :hugs:

And now I feel weird.. I just checked my knees and I don't have any... :blush:

My thighs however are like monsters, the choco is not doing me ANY good at all =P


----------



## LoisP

Thanks :D 
Yeah I'm banning myself from chocolate when I've have bubs.

Got my 36 week appointment with midwife tomorrow
Is it just like all the others?
Or do they normally start giving you internals at this point?


----------



## vaniilla

just updating I've had my lo :) Rowan was born on 22 of October at 6 pounds 6oz :flower: labour dust to all the November ladies :dust: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

LoisP said:


> Thanks :D
> Yeah I'm banning myself from chocolate when I've have bubs.
> 
> Got my 36 week appointment with midwife tomorrow
> Is it just like all the others?
> Or do they normally start giving you internals at this point?

they don't offer internals as routine, I think when you get to 40/ 41 weeks they will offer to check how effaced you are :flower:


----------



## Mei190

Congrats Vaniilla! Must be awesome now having your LO.

I didn't have my 36 week app with my MW, had to have it with consultant due to blood clotting problems.. however it wasn't different to any of the other appointments I have had. Took my blood for the last time BUT THEN decide to torture me some more and have to have bloods taken at 40 weeks due to low platelets, not that I know what that even means XD 

I don't think they do internals until due date though :shrug:


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations, vaniilla! :hugs:
And Lois, I really think it varies. Some OB/GYN's|MW's start then around 36 weeks, some later, and some not until 40+ weeks. 
I guess it really depends. You could try asking for one if they don't, I don't see the harm! :flower:


----------



## divershona

Lois i had my 36 week appointment yesterday and i didnt get an internal, they don't do them up here til your in labour or until you're overdue.

im kinda glad about that tbh hehe


----------



## vinteenage

I had an internal today and it wasn't bad, at all.
She had me tilt my pelvis upward though, which I think helped.

1 and 1/2 cm dilated! Things are starting!


----------



## x__amour

I got my letter from Medicaid today... Tori and I got approved! Thank goodness... All I have to do is call them when Tori is born and she's automatically put on. :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Yay Shannon that's awesome!
I need to speak to Medicaid...somehow.
I know they have representatives at the hospital, I need to make sure they pop in to see me once I've had Finn. 
I have a 30 day "safety zone" since he's under my dad's insurance for the first 31 days..but Id like to get insurance squared away asap!


----------



## x__amour

I originally thought I'd have to go all the way into Denver to apply for Medicaid and wait in a long line and blahblahblah. When I went to WIC she asked if I was thinking about any other help and I said I was planning on applying for Medicaid and she said, "Oh, we do Medicaid here. There's a representative that comes once a week. Call this number." This was at the Tri-County Health Department in my city, does your city have one? Maybe you could set up an appointment there? :shrug:


----------



## vinteenage

We went to the local office and they handed me a form for pregnant women and babies and insisted that's what I needed...

Except I don't need the coverage and it only had places to apply for babies that are already....here. Finn doesn't have a SSN! Haha.


----------



## x__amour

Haha, what the heck? They had me print out the Colorado application online. I think this is the Pennsylvania application? :shrug:
https://www.dpw.state.pa.us/applyforbenefits/index.htm


----------



## vinteenage

Whoa, longest form ever!
I'll just wait for the lady to hand me one and tell me what to put.


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I know! I don't understand why the forms are so damned long! :wacko:


----------



## MissMamma

Gosh i've never felt so lucky to be british!


----------



## x__amour

I do have to say you guys are pretty lucky!


----------



## Desi's_lost

x__amour said:


> Haha, I know! I don't understand why the forms are so damned long! :wacko:

I had my health teacher help me fill out my form and then I went to see a lady who works with a lot of DSS programs and she went over it with me and we sent it in....and had to go back and forth with them for weeks to get everything squared away and then 2ish months later I was finally approved :wacko:


----------



## x__amour

Desi's_lost said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Haha, I know! I don't understand why the forms are so damned long! :wacko:
> 
> I had my health teacher help me fill out my form and then I went to see a lady who works with a lot of DSS programs and she went over it with me and we sent it in....and had to go back and forth with them for weeks to get everything squared away and then 2ish months later I was finally approved :wacko:Click to expand...

Ughh, what a nightmare! I'm sorry! :nope:


----------



## divershona

I'm feeling rather glad to be british too


----------



## LoisP

I feel kinda bad to be british, we have it WAY too easy lol


----------



## Mei190

LoisP said:


> I feel kinda bad to be british, we have it WAY too easy lol

I wouldn't say too easy, just lucky :haha:

I have lived in both England and the US and gotta say I am happy to be back in England with the healthcare!


----------



## vinteenage

The US healthcare system isn't _that_ bad, really. I've never had a horrible time with it and was under private insurance for most of my life but had a couple years where I was under Medicaid.

It's all done by procedure for a reason. Lots of people commit insurance fraud which ups everyone elses taxes. Much better to just have a bit more thorough of check than have to pay for others!

Most insurances cover a fairly good chunk of everything, and since we're used to having to pay for some medical procedures I'm sure we budget differently than you guys over there do!

I don't mind the US healthcare system. I will mind if it does actually change to a universal healthcare system though. :growlmad:


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:


> I don't mind the US healthcare system. I will mind if it does actually change to a universal healthcare system though. :growlmad:

Ditto. :growlmad:


----------



## x__amour

Oh my Goddd. I feel so fat. 
Haha. I haven't eaten all day, I was so busy getting supplies and getting ready for my baby shower/birthday party tomorrow that I forgot to eat. So after Zach and I went to get sodas for tomorrow we stopped at KFC/Taco Bell and ordered supper. I ate... 3 tacos, a thing of nachos, corn, mash potatoes, potato wedges with a caffeine free Coke. I don't even want to think how many calories I just consumed, oh my goodness! :haha:

Anyone else have crazy binges lately?
The funny thing is I literally could eat more!


----------



## vinteenage

I now really want Taco Bell.

I've barely eaten today, but I'm at Evan's and they have pork and its not appealing.


----------



## x__amour

Echh. Pork. :sick:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah, any meat besides chicken has been sort of gag inducing this entire pregnancy.

I'm eating it though, I was hungry!


----------



## CSweets

I ate a whole pizza today lol and i'm still hungry!


----------



## vinteenage

Has anyone else had their baby besides vaniilla who is on my list in the first post?


----------



## x__amour

I've never really liked pork. Especially like pulled pork sandwiches. Those are gross. Well, I feel like shit now. My stomach hurts so bad, aha. Stupid me.
I don't think anyone else has had their baby except vaniiila and Jayde!


----------



## vinteenage

Oh duh about Jade!
I'm just going to make the names of girls who have had their baby red. I'm too lazy to track down when the baby was born. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Heheh. I literally think pregnancy has made me the laziest person alive. :sleep:


----------



## LoisP

Errrrr my 36 week appointment was horrible! They had a bit of a feel for his position and said that it feels like he's breech! After 3 doctors having a feel of my belly i had to have a scan to see what position he's in (thankfully he's head down) but my stomache is so sore after all that poking and proding... and he's still not engaged since coming free a couple of weeks ago! On the plus side been referred to physio for my SPD so should get my support belt and that next week :)

Oh yeah they also said he's back is on my back!


----------



## divershona

Eeeeeeek glad all is ok with shaun being the right way round now, shame he's back to back though because thats rather painful. At my antenatal classes the physio suggested sitting forwards etc and letting gravity cause baby to turn back to front of your belly because the back is heaviest it should swing round easier with gravity going with it.


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> Eeeeeeek glad all is ok with shaun being the right way round now, shame he's back to back though because thats rather painful. At my antenatal classes the physio suggested sitting forwards etc and letting gravity cause baby to turn back to front of your belly because the back is heaviest it should swing round easier with gravity going with it.

I've basically been living leaning over my ball since i found out he was back to back lol! Knowing my luck i've been leaning forward to much and it swung him round, then round again, so a whole 360 lol!!!!


----------



## vinteenage

Move Shaun, move!
They told me today Finn is like this.
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/th_untitled-7.jpg

Head down, shoulder facing up, feet bent to the right. He better rotate a little bit before his exit, I do not want his shoulder coming out like that!
Argh, the stretching...


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Move Shaun, move!
> They told me today Finn is like this.
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/th_untitled-7.jpg
> 
> Head down, shoulder facing up, feet bent to the right. He better rotate a little bit before his exit, I do not want his shoulder coming out like that!
> Argh, the stretching...

Hope Finn moves too!
Gosh I don't even like to think about how uncomfortable that would be for you! :( Stretching to a whole new level!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Not to change the subject but Daphne!!!! I love how i'm not on the list for Nov. babies!!! haha...you totally knew she was going to come tomorrow (oct 31 for us US girls), right? hehe


----------



## vinteenage

You're magically in labor there, missy? =P

Haha no, I was waiting for you to have to ask to be added just like everyone else. :haha:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Hey, it could totally happen!! It does feel a lot like I have a pinched nerve in my back, which I can only imagine is her pressing on something so hey maybe it'll happen. I still have 27 more hours to start active labor! lolz

Ah, I see xP pain in the rear you are! ;)


----------



## x__amour

Move babies, move!
But Daphne, I really like your picture! Haha!
Had my birthday party/baby shower tonight, it was great and I got everything I asked for. Wal-Mart gift cards and money, woohoo! But NOW, now is the fun part! Time to evict little Tori! Muhahahaha! Let the eviction begin!!!


----------



## divershona

girls we are all officially


due this month !!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## Mei190

Awesome isn't it! It's finally our time XD 

By the end of this month we should all have our babies in our arms xx


----------



## divershona

yeah eeeeeek ! i can't wait for cuddles :D


----------



## vinteenage

Hol cow, how did November sneak up so quickly!?!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Hol cow, how did November sneak up so quickly!?!

tell me about it, its actually getting really really close now to us all having our LO's in our arms ... so much closer than yesterday even though its only like 24 hours!


----------



## x__amour

Ahh! We're due this month! Crazy crazy stuff! :wacko:
CSweets (Cinci) is in labor this morning. She was due a day before me. Lucky girl! Can't believe it's already November! I can't wait to see everyone's beautiful babies :flower:

BRING ON THE BABIES!!! :baby:


----------



## Mei190

I actually feel like time is going SO SLOW. It is quite unbearable. I just wish he would hurry and come. Bad of me I know  

Lucky Cinci! Hope it all goes well for her. 

I am showing no signs of anything happening anytime soon. I cannot even recognize anything as BH which kind of sucks as it makes me feel like I am in for the long haul.


----------



## MissMamma

* Well girlies it's our month! *



Mei190 said:


> I actually feel like time is going SO SLOW. It is quite unbearable. I just wish he would hurry and come. Bad of me I know
> 
> Lucky Cinci! Hope it all goes well for her.
> 
> *I am showing no signs of anything happening anytime soon. I cannot even recognize anything as BH which kind of sucks as it makes me feel like I am in for the long haul*.

me too, i get the odd cramp but its very rare! I'm not too fussed tho tbh. i do keep on getting horrible heart pain tho :shrug: like mini heart attacks...


----------



## x__amour

DAMN!!!
Just got back from my 38 week appointment. Nada. My cervix is still closed so they couldn't do the strip today. They said they'll try again next week. BUT baby dropped! My OH and both my mom this morning were like, "Wow. You dropped." and the doctor confirmed it when he was checking me. He's like, "There's baby's head! She's dropping!" He thinks she's about 6lbs right now. My blood pressure was strangely high today though so they checked it 3x and it went down a little but they said they'd be watching it. Then they ordered blood tests, BOO. Bah, 13 days, 13 days.


----------



## LoisP

Have nothing really to say other than
:happydance::happydance::happydance: woooooo... this month!!!


----------



## LoisP

Can i be added onto the lisst please?
:blue: November 25th.


----------



## divershona

Only 18 days to go


----------



## vinteenage

Full term today!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Full term today!

Aww little Finn is fully cooked :)


----------



## vinteenage

My bump is _tiny_ today. I have no idea what's going on! I know it tends to look smaller when you drop but I don't feel like I've dropped...:shrug:


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> My bump is _tiny_ today. I have no idea what's going on! I know it tends to look smaller when you drop but I don't feel like I've dropped...:shrug:

Take a picture! :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm going to! I want to hop in the shower and look a bit more human first. :haha:


----------



## LoisP

Hehe, enjoy your shower!


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Full term today!



yay :D finn is fully cooked :D

C'mon now shaun only 2 days til you're fully cooked too :D


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Full term today!
> 
> 
> 
> yay :D finn is fully cooked :D
> 
> C'mon now shaun only 2 days til you're fully cooked too :DClick to expand...

I feel like the little kid that was always last in the race. Everyones finished and i'm just running like 'wait for me!' lol :)

I am so so proud that he's stayed put until full term (well 2 days away, but still), just remember how scared I was when i thought i was loosing him. Just hope that he doesn't try and prove the doctors TOO wrong by over cooking himself lol!


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> Full term today!
> 
> 
> 
> yay :D finn is fully cooked :D
> 
> C'mon now shaun only 2 days til you're fully cooked too :DClick to expand...
> 
> I feel like the little kid that was always last in the race. Everyones finished and i'm just running like 'wait for me!' lol :)
> 
> I am so so proud that he's stayed put until full term (well 2 days away, but still), just remember how scared I was when i thought i was loosing him. Just hope that he doesn't try and prove the doctors TOO wrong by over cooking himself lol!Click to expand...

awwww you aren't last in the race don't worry, there are march and april babies you know :haha:

i'm really glad he's still cooking too, Shaun is bound to be one of those very few babies that arrives exactly on time just to prove the doctors wrong, and to make you happy too :D


----------



## LoisP

Yeah and JUNE babies! :O
It's so weird because I found out I was pregnant at the very beginning of April! :O Feels so long ago! But feels like yesterday aswell, :S somehow :shrug: lol!

No, I mean with our little November babies group... You'll all have your babies and i'll be sitting there with my huge belly crying into a bag of crisps. LOL


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Yeah and JUNE babies! :O
> It's so weird because I found out I was pregnant at the very beginning of April! :O Feels so long ago! But feels like yesterday aswell, :S somehow :shrug: lol!
> 
> No, I mean with our little November babies group... You'll all have your babies and i'll be sitting there with my huge belly crying into a bag of crisps. LOL

i found out on the 1st of april ... i genuinely thought i'd bought a joke test ! :dohh:

now you've said that you're going to be one of the first few to have their LO's and the rest of us will all be crying into crisp bags :haha:

damn you Lois ... i now want crisps ... and my dad's not here to go get me any :blush:


----------



## LoisP

Aww sorry, but your always making me hungry but what your eating, so i think you deserve it :haha:
I want him here next week :( because the week after everyones away again and i'm stuck with my little sisters. No offence to them, but being in labour with a 9 and 12 year old for company isn't my ideal labour experience!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> Aww sorry, but your always making me hungry but what your eating, so i think you deserve it :haha:
> I want him here next week :( because the week after everyones away again and i'm stuck with my little sisters. No offence to them, but being in labour with a 9 and 12 year old for company isn't my ideal labour experience!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

nor mine, unless they are just going to be running about doing everything you ask and staying out the way and hidden the rest of the time lol


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww sorry, but your always making me hungry but what your eating, so i think you deserve it :haha:
> I want him here next week :( because the week after everyones away again and i'm stuck with my little sisters. No offence to them, but being in labour with a 9 and 12 year old for company isn't my ideal labour experience!! :rofl:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> nor mine, unless they are just going to be running about doing everything you ask and staying out the way and hidden the rest of the time lolClick to expand...


I saw some video on youtube of a water birth, the woman had her 3 kids in the room with her when she was giving birth. Yes it's a 'beautiful moment' and she wanted to share it with her kids, but it's just not for me, personally i felt sick after watching it, them poor kids they looked about 8! :sick: If my mum did that to me, i'd probably not talk to her again :haha:


----------



## divershona

LoisP said:


> divershona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww sorry, but your always making me hungry but what your eating, so i think you deserve it :haha:
> I want him here next week :( because the week after everyones away again and i'm stuck with my little sisters. No offence to them, but being in labour with a 9 and 12 year old for company isn't my ideal labour experience!! :rofl:
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> nor mine, unless they are just going to be running about doing everything you ask and staying out the way and hidden the rest of the time lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw some video on youtube of a water birth, the woman had her 3 kids in the room with her when she was giving birth. Yes it's a 'beautiful moment' and she wanted to share it with her kids, but it's just not for me, personally i felt sick after watching it, them poor kids they looked about 8! :sick: If my mum did that to me, i'd probably not talk to her again :haha:Click to expand...

i can't imagine having my kids in the house with me if i was having a home birth never mind in the same room ... i'd probably be too worried about what they were doing in the rest of the house ... packed of to granny and grandad's sounds like a plan :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Here's a more close picture than the one I have posted in the bump thread.
I have no idea how my stomach isn't stretch mark covered yet. My ass and thighs are...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/37weeksrightsidemirrorcropped-1.jpg


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> Here's a more close picture than the one I have posted in the bump thread.
> I have no idea how my stomach isn't stretch mark covered yet. My ass and thighs are...
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Pregnancy/37weeksrightsidemirrorcropped-1.jpg

i'm amazed at how i have only a couple of very tiny ones on my bump and so far my ass and thighs have avoided the tiger stripe look ... i'll probably be one of those girls that gets them all after the baby is born hehe


----------



## x__amour

Where'd Finn go!? :shrug:
But yay for full term, Daphne!
Tori dropped recently and I feel sooo much smaller. Who knows why though!


----------



## vinteenage

I've decided I'm giving birth to a munchkin. That's my only explanation for how he's fitting in there. He'll be like 10" long. :haha:

Yay for dropping! You're still not dilated or anything yet though? Come on Tori...get a move on!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

i knew you would drop soon Shannon! :thumbup:

today is my due date and still no Lilly Anne Grace :cry:


----------



## x__amour

Ha, yeah. I guess I dropped Halloween. I knew all that walking from Trick-or-Treating would do something. It was just funny. Both Zach and my mom when they first saw me the next morning were like, "Oh my God!!! You dropped!" But no dilating for me... :cry:

Ughh, Kayla! I'm sorry! C'mon Lilly!
:dust:


----------



## vinteenage

Come on Lilly!

Alright, how do girls who have had babies not understand induction for going overdue? It's very rarely done for fear of baby getting too big...usually it's for fear of the placenta disintegrating and slowly killing the baby by not providing nutrition.

Sigh. Stupid girls...


----------



## x__amour

Erm, I don't know! :shrug:
I'm really hoping not to go over though. I understand induction though, you don't want the placenta dying on you. But I hear induction is quite unpleasant. Hoping to avoid that!


----------



## vinteenage

Oh haha that wasn't directed at anyone here! A girl commented on my status with that doctor's wont let you go more than 2 weeks overdue because the baby gets too big...which...isn't usually the case. 

Haha.

Ugh I'm also hoping to not be induced. I'm hoping when I have my appointment next Tuesday there's been some nice progress...


----------



## x__amour

Me too for Monday! I was pretty disappointed yesterday when he said my cervix was closed and I was still thick. BLEH.


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I'm with ya sista :winkwink: 

My OH's cousin got induced like 2 weeks early just because she was dilated 4 cm and it was her third child and they were about to move. She was supposed to have the same due date as me! I was really irritated because obviously LO wasn't quite ready yet.

Maybe that one was just jealousy though? :nope:


----------



## vinteenage

Aw, I'll think dilation thoughts for you!

I think the midwife was surprised when she checked me at 36 weeks and I was 1 1/2 cm. She didn't seem like she expected it! I'm hoping for like....3 at 38 weeks.

ETA: No that's just silly, the baby definitely wasn't ready yet! It's not a jealously issue there...I can't believe a doctor would do that.


----------



## x__amour

Haha, thanks! :flower:
I'm hoping for... Anything! Haha. Maybe I'll just have those crazy labors that's just like WHABAM! and totally out of no where! :haha:


----------



## 17thy

38 weeks today. 3cm dilated and 50% effaced. they are inducing me tuesday if i dont go before then.


----------



## x__amour

Good luck, Brandi! :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## LoisP

I'm 10 cm dilated


:rofl:

Sorry, just had such a massive urge to put this and i couldn't stop myself


----------



## x__amour

Haha, Lois. You're silly. :haha:
Phew, I'm tired. I've been bouncing on my ball while reading. Also been having some heat on my breasts, for some reason I hear it can cause dilation. Haha. But now I'm crampy and my lower back hurts, hmmm.


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> Haha, Lois. You're silly. :haha:
> Phew, I'm tired. I've been bouncing on my ball while reading. Also been having some heat on my breasts, for some reason I hear it can cause dilation. Haha. But now I'm crampy and my lower back hurts, hmmm.

Sounds promising ;)


----------



## vinteenage

Woohoo come on Tori!

I just ate two pieces of onion and olive pizza and I still want Halloween candy.
My goal was to not put on anymore weight...haha.


----------



## x__amour

You can have my Halloween candy! I don't like chocolate. :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Oh gladly!

My weight nicely plateaued at 131 and when I went to the doctor's on Saturday it was 135. I haven't been eating more or anything....yet the weight keeps coming on and the thighs get more purple. :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Yep. Same here. Haven't eaten any more or junky food yet I am a whale. Now my poor calves are getting stretchies. :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

Yeah. I hate my legs at the moment. They look like old lady legs now. :( I'm hoping the stretchmarks fade...


----------



## x__amour

I wasn't really active before pregnancy. I had an unbelievable metabolism but I have a feeling if I want my old body back I'll have to work out. That's okay, I should probably live a healthier life style anyways! At least we'll be super ripped in the arms lugging our babies around! I just read that swinging can induce labor. The hell? Haha, maybe I'll just run down to the park and eat pineapples and swing! I have lots of stretch marks but they aren't deep, so hoping they'll fade easily. :thumbup:


----------



## vinteenage

Swing, swing, swing! It's chilly here...though, swinging doesn't sound nice. Is it warmer near you?

One of the ladies at our church told OH's brother that I'll have Finn early because "that's how these things go, the first one is either early or late."
:haha::shrug::haha:

Aren't they _always_ either early or late? Babies are only born on their due date like...3% of the time, haha.


----------



## x__amour

It is 63°F right now. Stupid. November is the 2nd snowiest month here in Colorado and we haven't seen a single flake of snow! Global warming? :shrug:

Ha, yeah. I seriously don't know any babies that were born on their due date. My mom had 6 kids and only 1 of them was born on the due date and that was the youngest. When I booked the rest of my appointments out, I tried to book my 41 week appointment and the lady was like, "Honey, you are *NOT* going over." It's like how do you know that? I didn't know you were psychic! ... But... I hope she's right! :haha:


----------



## vinteenage

Haha! Yeah but watch she said that and now you'll be jinxed...

Do you have appts weekly now?


----------



## x__amour

Yep, they're so much "fun".
I have 39 next Monday, then 40 on the Monday after that and she wouldn't book me a 41 week appointment! I don't know why! Such an obnoxious drive to the doctors though. Like 25 minutes with Zach driving, bleh. Supposed to be 18 but he drives so slow. :haha: And 99.9% of the time there's traffic. But the drive to the hospital will be a *BITCH*. I'm really hoping there'll be no traffic, otherwise it's almost an hour's drive. Anyone else's hospital obnoxious to get to?


----------



## vinteenage

My midwife's office and the hospital are on the same road, but it's 35-45 minutes to get there. It's a bit of a pain.

I have an appointment this upcoming Tuesday which is technically my 37 week appointment though I'll be exactly 38 weeks that day. My appts got all screwy since I went in last Thursday for a weird vision thing and then went in Saturday as well for my scheduled appointment! 

So I have one this upcoming Tuesday and then 39 week one either the following Tues or Thurs (days OH has off) and then a 40 week one the week after that...

Ah! Only 2 more until the due date one!


----------



## x__amour

Echhh. Long drives suck. I literally feel like I blinked and October was gone. I can't believe it's already November. It is so, so, so weird.


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> Echhh. Long drives suck. I literally feel like I blinked and October was gone. I can't believe it's already November. It is so, so, so weird.

I know what you mean about october disappearing, its mad. Steven and i will have been together for 2 months in 6 days time and it seems way way less than that, and way longer than that (in a good way). Its kinda crazy to think that by the time we've been together 3 months we'll actually be parents! Eeeeek


----------



## x__amour

Aww, congrats on 2 months! :hugs:
Zach and I will have been together for 2 years on December 19th but it really just feels like yesterday! I kind of feel like my life is flying by! :wacko:


----------



## divershona

Thanks :) 

so how long have the rest of the november mummy's-to-be been with their BF/OH?
and if you're a STM2b how long have u been a STM?


----------



## MissMamma

hehe three bloody years! i feel like an old married woman!


----------



## LoisP

divershona said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> so how long have the rest of the november mummy's-to-be been with their BF/OH?
> and if you're a STM2b how long have u been a STM?

I've been with Ben for 1 year and 7 wonderful months :cloud9:


----------



## 17thy

1 year 4 months and 5 days according to my ticker lol!


----------



## vinteenage

3 years 3 months.


----------



## MissMamma

whats hemorrhoids? i've just noticed my ticker says that i have them...do i?!


----------



## vinteenage

You'll know if you have them!
It'll hurt like a bitch when you poo and will be uncomfortable to sit, you'd also probably bleed while going to the bathroom...

Not everyone gets them. I had a little spur of them when I had food poisoning around 30 weeks but haven't had anything like them since.


----------



## MissMamma

oh wow! i thought it was something to do with my bump...:dohh:
just googled it, i definitely do not have them! :lol:


----------



## LoisP

I've got severe pains in my 'lady palace' like cramping/skin ripping pains. Does anyone know what this is? :cry: It hurts :(


----------



## vinteenage

Crotch lightening!

It's normal, but it does totally hurt. I believe it's just things softening/opening up for labor.


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> Crotch lightening!
> 
> It's normal, but it does totally hurt. I believe it's just things softening/opening up for labor.

Cheers hun, had it for quite a while now, it used to be bearable but whenever I get it now i literally have to drop onto my knees and nearly cry because of the pain :cry:
xx


----------



## x__amour

Haha, crotch lightning. Ughh, those suck though! They hurt terribly :(


----------



## MissMamma

do you know though, crotch lightening _totally_ describes how it feels! Like strikes of lightening..xx


----------



## vinteenage

I hate this being hyper aware of every. little. thing. 
Stomach bothering me? Ah! Must be "clearing out"!
Little bits of back pain? Labor!

Anyone else have a hard time picturing this thing wiggling in them as a baby? I mean, there's definitely something in there...it's just hard to think that it'll be one of those cute little newborns when it comes out. :haha:


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> I hate this being hyper aware of every. little. thing.
> Stomach bothering me? Ah! Must be "clearing out"!
> Little bits of back pain? Labor!
> 
> *Anyone else have a hard time picturing this thing wiggling in them as a baby? I mean, there's definitely something in there...it's just hard to think that it'll be one of those cute little newborns when it comes out.* :haha:

Me!!!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

and me! was holding up a babygro to my bump the other day trying to picture the baby inside but i just couldn't..xx


----------



## x__amour

Tori is nuts! She *won't stop moving*! It's funky seeing my tummy roll around. :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

I have the opposite tonight Shannon, Finn is only doing little tiny wiggles...when I poke him a lot.

Silly babies.


----------



## x__amour

Our babies are so silly.
I decided I'm not sitting for the rest of the night until I go to bed. Either going to be up and walking or bouncing. I've been so crampy the past 3 days though, really hoping something's going to happen. I'm going to take a walk when Zach gets back from his mom's house, she was kind enough to wash all of Tori's clothes. When I take my walk though I'll have one foot on the sidewalk and one foot on the gutter, hahaha. It's supposed to "help". It's cold out though and I'm going to be wearing flip flops. My feet are too fat to fit into my sneakers. :dohh:


----------



## LoveKelsey

May i join? :D
I'm new here. 
My name is Kelsey.
Due with a girl on November 22nd. :)


----------



## divershona

2 weeks til d-day :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

UGH!

My vision is all fucked up again. Last Thursday I had this problem with my right eye where my entire right field of vision was blurry/dark/not there. I went to the midwife for the check up and it turned into a whole day at the hospital...when my vision had been back to normal by the time I got to the midwife but they still sent me for blood work, urine test, NST, ultrasound...everything came back normal.

This morning I woke up and my left field is vision is all blurry/dark/not there. I don't feel like going to the hospital again, all day, for no reason.

=[

I'm going to eat and hope it goes away.


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> UGH!
> 
> My vision is all fucked up again. Last Thursday I had this problem with my right eye where my entire right field of vision was blurry/dark/not there. I went to the midwife for the check up and it turned into a whole day at the hospital...when my vision had been back to normal by the time I got to the midwife but they still sent me for blood work, urine test, NST, ultrasound...everything came back normal.
> 
> This morning I woke up and my left field is vision is all blurry/dark/not there. I don't feel like going to the hospital again, all day, for no reason.
> 
> =[
> 
> I'm going to eat and hope it goes away.

hope everything is okay Daphne :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Hope you're okay, Daphne... :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

OH *is* in Canada. I'm sitting here crying because my head hurts, I can't see right, and I feel like I'm going to puke. I think it's a migraine but it's miserable.

This weekend sucks. I want to crawl into bed and go to sleep, but can't, because of the pain.


----------



## x__amour

:nope: Ridiculous.


----------



## divershona

big hugs daphne!

feel free to rant to us about your OH hehe ... its not like our weekends are going to be full of parties etc :haha:


----------



## MissMamma

:hugs: big hugs daphne, I hope you're feeling better sweetie...
Can I just say how glad I am i'm planning a waterbirth, i've just laid in the bath for about three hours (no joke) and I feel so calm and relaxed and peaceful. I hope my labour is similar :D


----------



## MissMamma

Double post...again :dohh: stupid phone


----------



## x__amour

What an awful morning! :growlmad:
I've been having tightenings about every 10 minutes since 6pm yesterday. They don't hurt but sometimes they woke me up. But today is going to be really, really shitty! I was woken up at 5am by the most ridiculous thing. *Rustle rustle rustle rustle*. Silence. *Rustle rustle rustle*. So I shoot up in bed thinking to myself, "_What the hell is that!?_" So I sat there and listened for a little and then again, *rustle rustle rustle*! So I shook Zach and I was like, "Zachary. Wake up NOW." And he was like, "What? What's wrong?!" And I was like, "*SOMETHING* IS DOWN HERE." So he sits up and starts listening and then... *Rustle rustle rustle rustle*. And we're both just like, "What the fuck?" So I'm thinking to myself, "_Okay, this is either; *A.* a beetle crawling across a bag or *B.* the furnace blowing something around._" So Zach and I get up and turn on the lights and look to the other side of the room where the TV and couch is and what not. We wait but there's no more rustling. All of a sudden I see it. IT'S A FUCKING FAMILY OF *MICE*. We've had mice problems in the basement before but they went away. Now 6 months later, they're back. So this is what I get to do all day long. I get to clean my little brother's room out upstairs because the mice will not go away and I'm not sleeping down there and Tori is not sleeping down there. It's absolutely disgusting. They creep me out SO much. So Zach's at work and I'm waiting for my friend and possibly my older brother to come help so I don't lift anything heavy. What a morning. 

Sorry about my rant, guys. I just had to get that out of my system. :cry:


----------



## LoveKelsey

x__amour said:


> What an awful morning! :growlmad:
> I've been having tightenings about every 10 minutes since 6pm yesterday. They don't hurt but sometimes they woke me up. But today is going to be really, really shitty! I was woken up at 5am by the most ridiculous thing. *Rustle rustle rustle rustle*. Silence. *Rustle rustle rustle*. So I shoot up in bed thinking to myself, "_What the hell is that!?_" So I sat there and listened for a little and then again, *rustle rustle rustle*! So I shook Zach and I was like, "Zachary. Wake up NOW." And he was like, "What? What's wrong?!" And I was like, "*SOMETHING* IS DOWN HERE." So he sits up and starts listening and then... *Rustle rustle rustle rustle*. And we're both just like, "What the fuck?" So I'm thinking to myself, "_Okay, this is either; *A.* a beetle crawling across a bag or *B.* the furnace blowing something around._" So Zach and I get up and turn on the lights and look to the other side of the room where the TV and couch is and what not. We wait but there's no more rustling. All of a sudden I see it. IT'S A FUCKING FAMILY OF *MICE*. We've had mice problems in the basement before but they went away. Now 6 months later, they're back. So this is what I get to do all day long. I get to clean my little brother's room out upstairs because the mice will not go away and I'm not sleeping down there and Tori is not sleeping down there. It's absolutely disgusting. They creep me out SO much. So Zach's at work and I'm waiting for my friend and possibly my older brother to come help so I don't lift anything heavy. What a morning.
> 
> Sorry about my rant, guys. I just had to get that out of my system. :cry:

Omg! What a thing to wake up to!! that's horrible!


----------



## vinteenage

Ugh Shannon that sounds awful! My dad's house has a mice problem and you can hear them..its gross.

I'm tired. I'm having stomach yuckiness. I'm sick of little bitty barely there cramping. I don't feel like having the huge talk with OH I know I need to. Finn needs to wiggle more or making OH take me to the hospital when he gets home.


----------



## x__amour

It's so gross. I hate the sound. They're so cute but they freak me the hell out. I hope Finn moves for you Daphne. Tori has been really, really quiet lately but I know that can be a sign of labor. I just hope she's okay. I'm really excited for my appointment tomorrow to see what's going on!


----------



## LoveKelsey

I am 38 weeks tomorrow and i have an appointment too! :D
So excited! &#9829;


----------



## MissMamma

I love mice! But I know what you mean bout the sound of them...
Sounds like everyone is feeling a bit crappy and could do with some love :D hugs all round girlies :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Anyone else getting weird, itty bitty vibrations? I'll get them like through my crotch and up near my ribs. I have no idea what its from!


----------



## x__amour

Sometimes I do too, Daphne, but I have no idea what it is. :shrug:
Good lord, I'm *exhausted*. Was running on 5 hours of sleep yesterday. Started at 3pm cleaning out the mountain of crap in my little brother's room (My sister saw the room as her 'dumping yard') and finished that sometime around... 7pm? Then we moved everything from my sister's room into my little brother's room and cleaned the hell out of my sister's room and put our bed into our new room (Conveniently right next to Tori's!) and finally got to sleep about almost 2am. Zach had to get up at 5:50am for school, eesh. But at least now we don't have to worry about those miceys, ech. 39 week appointment at 2:40pm today! As long as I've started to dilate, getting the strip, dundundun. Yawn, so tired. Hope everyone's having a good day. :hugs:

*Edit:* Oh, oh my gosh. I forgot. Yesterday in the midst of cleaning I went to pick up a new bottle warmer and bottles I had found on Craigslist and her husband said, "$5" when I called. I had talked to the wife originally and she didn't mention the price. So I got there, husband comes out and takes $5 and hands me everything and that was that. I'm like, halfway home? when my phone rings and it's the freakin' wife. She's like, all really attitudey, may I add, "Um. I don't know where the confusion came from but I said "$15, not $5." I'm thinking to myself, "_No you didn't. You never said a damn thing._" So I was like, "Oh my gosh, really? Your husband said $5. I only had $5." Then she goes, "Well you better either go fucking get the money or turn your ass around and give me back my damn bottle warmer or I'm calling the damn cops." OKAY. WOW. So I go home, get $10 from Zach and drive all the way back there and give her her damn money. Then she emails me and is like, "Sorry about the confusion honey. Children are a wonderful thing, congratulations and good luck sweetie!" 
... Okay? :wacko:


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> Sometimes I do too, Daphne, but I have no idea what it is. :shrug:
> Good lord, I'm *exhausted*. Was running on 5 hours of sleep yesterday. Started at 3pm cleaning out the mountain of crap in my little brother's room (My sister saw the room as her 'dumping yard') and finished that sometime around... 7pm? Then we moved everything from my sister's room into my little brother's room and cleaned the hell out of my sister's room and put our bed into our new room (Conveniently right next to Tori's!) and finally got to sleep about almost 2am. Zach had to get up at 5:50am for school, eesh. But at least now we don't have to worry about those miceys, ech. 39 week appointment at 2:40pm today! As long as I've started to dilate, getting the strip, dundundun. Yawn, so tired. Hope everyone's having a good day. :hugs:
> 
> *Edit:* Oh, oh my gosh. I forgot. Yesterday in the midst of cleaning I went to pick up a new bottle warmer and bottles I had found on Craigslist and her husband said, "$5" when I called. I had talked to the wife originally and she didn't mention the price. So I got there, husband comes out and takes $5 and hands me everything and that was that. I'm like, halfway home? when my phone rings and it's the freakin' wife. She's like, all really attitudey, may I add, "Um. I don't know where the confusion came from but I said "$15, not $5." I'm thinking to myself, "_No you didn't. You never said a damn thing._" So I was like, "Oh my gosh, really? Your husband said $5. I only had $5." Then she goes, "Well you better either go fucking get the money or turn your ass around and give me back my damn bottle warmer or I'm calling the damn cops." OKAY. WOW. So I go home, get $10 from Zach and drive all the way back there and give her her damn money. Then she emails me and is like, "Sorry about the confusion honey. Children are a wonderful thing, congratulations and good luck sweetie!"
> ... Okay? :wacko:

well that was rude of her!
i'd have said to her actually you didn't give me a price for it and on the phone your husband said $5 and when i picked it up he said $5 again so that what i gave him. after she'd been that rude i wouldn't of gone back lol


----------



## x__amour

I didn't want to but I was scared she would've called the cops! :dohh:


----------



## divershona

x__amour said:


> I didn't want to but I was scared she would've called the cops! :dohh:

Yeah, i'd have been scared about that too. Guess you got to do what you got to do.


----------



## vinteenage

Ugh Shannon what a bitch. Really, if she had called the cops, I don't think they could have done anything (the husband accepted your $5, it's not like you grabbed it out of his hands and ran) however yeah, I'd have been nervous too!

I poked at Finns foot for a good ten minutes since he's not being wiggly and I completely pissed him off. He ran his foot back and forth a couple times and now refuses to move again.
Stubborn baby.


----------



## x__amour

Last week: 0cm dilated, 40% effaced.
This week: 1/2cm dilated, 60% effaced.
Not much of a difference but better than nothing. I feel like utter shit now though. My stomach is cramping so badly, ugh.


----------



## vinteenage

I feel guilty Shannon, I'm a week behind you and more dilated! I have an appointment tomorrow...I'm hoping I'm past the 1 1/2 cm I was at 36 weeks. :blush:


----------



## LoveKelsey

I am 4cm dilated and 90% effaced. O_O
I am getting very anxious. !


----------



## vinteenage

Wow Kelsey, you could go any time!
Do you know what station she's at?


----------



## LoveKelsey

vinteenage said:


> Wow Kelsey, you could go any time!
> Do you know what station she's at?


The station is -1 right now. 

I am so nervous. :wacko:


----------



## vinteenage

Ah she's getting there!
Honestly, I just look at labor as something that has to start and has to end. It's so short in the scheme of things!


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Ahhh! Tomorrow I go to the hospital to get monitored and then going over to see the doctor and having a 'balloon catheter' put in to dilate me. In other words I'm being induced!

After I get it in I go home and wait until it falls out at 4cm or start having contractions. I have no idea what to expect with this catheter thing.

I can't believe it, I'm so nervous and scared and excited. :wacko:

Emotions are so overwhelming right now!

I can't wait though :happydance:


----------



## AriannasMama

vinteenage said:


> Ah she's getting there!
> Honestly, I just look at labor as something that has to start and has to end. It's so short in the scheme of things!

Thats how I looked at it too, and my labor really wasn't that bad, my contractions were nothing like the ones you see on TV with the woman screaming at the top of her lungs, lol.


----------



## x__amour

:cry:
Jealous of Daphne and Kelsey! :brat:

*Edit:* Just saw this on Failblog. How silly, lol.
 



Attached Files:







b49d6271-9ee1-4e82-ba22-d5f6a991ea93.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vinteenage

You haven't seen those Shannon? There's a whole like..set of them. They crack me up. You can see them all here.

A neighbor just gave me this onesie for Finn, and it made me laugh! It's 0-3 so hopefully it'll fit him soon...
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/ebil_socks_for_you/Picture010-3-1.jpg


----------



## x__amour

Haha, yeah I've seen some of them just not that one.
Super, super cute onesie, I love it!

Phew! I'm *so* hot! This is something I _really_ dislike about pregnancy! I would turn on the A/C but it's 47°F outside and I would probably get my ass kicked. But I turned on the fan... :blush: 
Haha, it's so funny. I have my ceiling fan on, I dragged in a floor fan and then the air filter is on too. I'm pretty comfortable right now though but if I step out, nope. On fire! :haha:

*Edit:* Only in Colorado. Yesterday it was 76°F, and this is what we have now... First snow of the season!!! I just found out though if it's blizzarding and I can't get to the hospital I'm supposed to go to, I can go up the street to the hospital near me! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Image11092010161801.jpg
File size: 65.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

Still at 1 and 1/2 cm. :( I'm 50% effaced. 
Midwife said that it was fine though, and said to exercise and have sex (which made me laugh...because how often does an 18 year old, unmarried girl get a physician to tell her she should be having sex?).
My fundal height is still small, measuring 33 weeks when I'm 38. It's growing though. I have NSTs weekly until I deliver and at the one today we discovered I am getting a hell of a lot of really strong Braxton Hicks! They were reading in the 140s.


----------



## LoveKelsey

I love my snow. :D
How are you all doing?


----------



## x__amour

vinteenage said:



> Midwife said that it was fine though, and said to exercise and have sex (which made me laugh...because how often does an 18 year old, unmarried girl get a physician to tell her she should be having sex?).

Haha, Daphne! That's funny. Bah, grow Finn, grow!!!



LoveKelsey said:


> I love my snow. :D
> How are you all doing?

Woo Kelsey! Our first snow! How much did you guys get?
I'm good though! IMPATIENT.


----------



## divershona

10 days to go :D

kinda hoping that this little munchkin is comfy and decides to stick around for another week or 2 so that i can get my new flat decorated and ready for him/her !


----------



## vinteenage

I -think- I may have lost a tiny bit of my plug. Maybe? 
Gross, stringy, mucous-y, kind of clear/white/green..no blood or anything.
I suppose it could just be weird discharge too.


----------



## divershona

vinteenage said:


> I -think- I may have lost a tiny bit of my plug. Maybe?
> Gross, stringy, mucous-y, kind of clear/white/green..no blood or anything.
> I suppose it could just be weird discharge too.

sounds more like your plug to me than discharge! :happydance:


----------



## MissMamma

Had my baby girl! :D


----------



## x__amour

divershona said:


> 10 days to go :D
> 
> kinda hoping that this little munchkin is comfy and decides to stick around for another week or 2 so that i can get my new flat decorated and ready for him/her !

Woo! :happydance:
Hope you get your flat done in time, Shona! :flower:



vinteenage said:


> I -think- I may have lost a tiny bit of my plug. Maybe?
> Gross, stringy, mucous-y, kind of clear/white/green..no blood or anything.
> I suppose it could just be weird discharge too.

Sounds like your plug to me! Lucky! :thumbup:



MissMammaToBe said:


> Had my baby girl! :D

Congrats Jess! :hugs:

Just finished writing and sealing all the thank you cards for my shower. Blech. I hate licking envelopes! :sick:
Nothing new for me, **sigh**. :shrug:
4 days to go though, eesh. :wacko:
Just read this news article, wonderful. :nope:


----------



## vinteenage

Aw Shannon. I really hope -something- starts to happen. I cant believe you're only 4 days off from your due date!

My cravings are starting to come back. I hadnt had them at all in the third tri but Im sitting here longing for salt and vinegar chips and TimTams..


----------



## vaniilla

MissMammaToBe said:


> Had my baby girl! :D

congrats :happydance:


----------



## vinteenage

I feel like things may be starting to happen. I've had a slight back ache all day, lots of hip pressure, crotch pain and just general...weird uncomfortable feelings.

It could be a couple hours or another two weeks but feeling _something _is kind of nice!


----------



## LoisP

Well if i follow in my mums footsteps, i'll be having Shaun tonight! Basically when she was pregnant with me, one night she had an overwhelming feeling she wanted to spend time with her mum, so my nan. She left my dad at home and stayed at my nans for the night, just 'to be with her mum.' That night her waters broke and she went into labour, and had me! And this evening i've been feeling like the only person I want to spend time with is my mum! Can't seem to be without her tonight! So yeah not much to report, feel my normal crappy crampy self, but would be kind of weird if i follow in her footsteps!


----------



## x__amour

Dust for both of you, Daphne and Lois!
:dust:

'KAY TORI. *IT'S TIME TO COME OUT*.
:trouble:

Haa, jk. But no, really.


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> Dust for both of you, Daphne and Lois!
> :dust:
> 
> 'KAY TORI. *IT'S TIME TO COME OUT*.
> :trouble:
> 
> Haa, jk. But no, really.

:rofl: !!!!!!
COME ON TORI!!!!!!!!!!! 
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


----------



## LoisP

*ALSO:*
Didn't end up going into labour last night, so my little theory wasn't right. Damn.


----------



## x__amour

:coffee:
Still here. Still waiting. Doo dee doo doo dee doo.
Ahhaa. This is awful. Sorry things didn't work out for you, Lois!
Daphne, any new news?


----------



## vinteenage

Nope, same old same old.
My boobs really hurt though...
Haha. It's annoying.

We have Evan's younger brother's play tonight. I'm going to get a gazllion "When are you due?"s and shocked looked when I say 11 days from now...


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I've gotten a few of those recently. It freaks people out when I say like, "Oh 2 days." Wow. I am eating Orville Redenbacher's Ultimate Butter popcorn... They weren't kidding about the ultimate butter. Nom nom.


----------



## LoisP

Had to scroll through loads of pages to find this! How is everyone. Who's left :haha:
x


----------



## x__amour

Just read this thread again, oh the memories. :D
We had an amazing ride together, didn't we girls?
:hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

I miss thissss!


----------



## LeahLou

So here I am, 5 weeks and due in November! 
I hope I can find bump buddies like ya'll did!
I'm a new 19 and just found out yesterday. I excitedly nervous.
It's a real inspiration to read everyone's stories though!


----------



## x__amour

LeahLou said:


> So here I am, 5 weeks and due in November!
> I hope I can find bump buddies like ya'll did!
> I'm a new 19 and just found out yesterday. I excitedly nervous.
> It's a real inspiration to read everyone's stories though!

:hi:
Hey hon, welcome! This was actually the November 2010 babies, can't believe they're 2011 babies already! :shock:
Feel free to start a Novembers 2011 babies thread, I'm sure the other November mommies would love it! :D

Sniff, sniff. Tori will be one. :wacko:


----------



## LoisP

Omg i miss this so much!


----------



## MissMamma

Me too! Can we do it all again together girlies :)
and good luck new november mummies! I cant believe there are 2011 sparklers already!


----------



## LoisP

We should of kept this going, just asked for it to be moved. How nice would it be to have our journey of pregnancies AND motherhood all in one thread ;)


----------



## vinteenage

That'd be lovely!

There seems like a serious lack of November mommies this year! :(

Insane to think our babies will be one when these are being born!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> That'd be lovely!
> 
> There seems like a serious lack of November mommies this year! :(
> 
> Insane to think our babies will be one when these are being born!

So scary how things work. There'll be girls complaining their pregnancies are going slow, and us saying how quickly the babies are growing up!


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## LeahLou

x__amour said:


> LeahLou said:
> 
> 
> So here I am, 5 weeks and due in November!
> I hope I can find bump buddies like ya'll did!
> I'm a new 19 and just found out yesterday. I excitedly nervous.
> It's a real inspiration to read everyone's stories though!
> 
> :hi:
> Hey hon, welcome! This was actually the November 2010 babies, can't believe they're 2011 babies already! :shock:
> Feel free to start a Novembers 2011 babies thread, I'm sure the other November mommies would love it! :D
> 
> Sniff, sniff. Tori will be one. :wacko:Click to expand...


Oh okay! I definitely will!


----------



## LoisP

vinteenage said:


> I thought my pregnancy went by rather fast too once it got to 20 weeks!

Really? Mine seemed to drag after my scan and I found out the sex!


----------



## vhal_x

Mines flew by, and I miss this too, makes me want another... in a few years :haha: x


----------



## x__amour

Mine was fast from 4-20, dragged so incredibly slowly from 20-30 and then 30-40+2 just BAM! Gone. It was so fast. The longest months were definitely the summer months. I miss this so much. We should all just get pregnant together again. :lol:


----------



## LoisP

x__amour said:


> Mine was fast from 4-20, dragged so incredibly slowly from 20-30 and then 30-40+2 just BAM! Gone. It was so fast. The longest months were definitely the summer months. I miss this so much. We should all just get pregnant together again. :lol:

I'm planning baby #2 when Shaun is about 4/5. Could you wait that long? ;)


----------



## x__amour

LoisP said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> Mine was fast from 4-20, dragged so incredibly slowly from 20-30 and then 30-40+2 just BAM! Gone. It was so fast. The longest months were definitely the summer months. I miss this so much. We should all just get pregnant together again. :lol:
> 
> I'm planning baby #2 when Shaun is about 4/5. Could you wait that long? ;)Click to expand...

LOL, for you Lois? Anything! ;)
No, I'm definitely not having another one for quite some time. I'm not financially ready and, er, um, MIL would have my head! :-#


----------



## MissMamma

My pregnancy shot past, I could quite happily have been pregnant another nine months. I didnt find out I was pregnant for two almost three months and she came a week early so I feel cheated out of some of my pregnancy. I miss the feeling I used to get before I got a bump, I used to feel like I had this really amazing secret that noone else knew about and I used to walk about with a little smile on my face :blush:


----------

